
Ditch the Batteries: Off-Grid Compressed Air Energy Storage - mmoya
https://solar.lowtechmagazine.com/2018/05/ditch-the-batteries-off-grid-compressed-air-energy-storage.html
======
jernfrost
Cool stuff, I have a thing for reliable, low tech solutions. Anyone see a
problem with this approach?

